# Pest Control Rookie



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

I applied Grubex yesterday at bag rate and am waiting for rain.. Hopefully tomorrow Is that too late or should I apply some water now?

The other thing is I am going to apply some Bifenthrin 7.9%. Can I just put in sprayer and spray yard and foundation and doors and trees?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Seems like a sound plan. I've used Bifen for the past 3 years with good success. If you have some ants, fipronil works well. Another tried and true pesticide is Permethrin. I'm treating with Demand CS for mosquitoes (and wasps as I see them) and using that in the bushes.


----------

